# Pay outs for the sexual misconduct class action settlement



## Davesmithh (18 Apr 2021)

Has anyone already been payed out, or know how a timeframe as to when you could expect to see the first part of the payout?


----------



## dapaterson (18 Apr 2021)

The Final Settlement Agreement, section 7.20, only specifies that it is to be paid out "as soon as reasonably practicable following verification".



			https://www.caf-dndsexualmisconductclassaction.ca/docs/en/CAF-DND%20Sexual%20Misconduct%20Class%20Action%20Settlement_Final%20Settlement%20Agreement.pdf
		


Media report there are 4600+ claims filed to date. Assuming 20 reviewers (I do not know how many staff there are, this is just to make an estimate), spending a day on each claim, and that's already a year to deal with all the claims (less those already done, plus any new claims).


----------



## LivArmy20 (23 Apr 2022)

I am curious to see what other people's wait times have been. 

SUBMITTED: Sept 2021
No decision as of April 2022
Recieved a confirmation number and contacted for RE.


----------



## ercon73 (27 Apr 2022)

Davesmithh said:


> Has anyone already been payed out, or know how a timeframe as to when you could expect to see the first part of the payout?


I applied in Nov of 2020  and received my approval letter October 2021, and $5000 about 2 weeks later.  The rest is TBD after all claims are processed.  They are curreny on about 10000 of 20000 claims  very frustrating as there is no timeliness to completion.


----------



## ercon73 (27 Apr 2022)

LivArmy20 said:


> I am curious to see what other people's wait times have been.
> 
> SUBMITTED: Sept 2021
> No decision as of April 2022
> Recieved a confirmation number and contacted for RE.


I applied Nov 2020 and got paid 1st payment Oct 2021


----------



## dapaterson (27 Apr 2022)

Given that the overall payout is capped, and take-up has been significant, they have to adjudicate all claims before making payments, in case payments will have to be prorated.


----------

